# Finally a 6 foot tank!



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

I'm picking up my 125 tomorrow. Stones, sand, a little driftwood, along with plenty of needle leaf java fern and anubias to please the wife. This is my 3rd Tang tank.
1 -75 gallon with 6 Julis Transcriptus
2 inkfin Calvus 
1 Gold head compressiseps 
10 Multis

I want new tangs for the new tank. I love the shell dwellers, but I don't want more Multis. I want some color and action as well. 
I'm on the fence about the paracyps. I really wanted a group of Caudopunctatus, but I'm having trouble finding them. I've heard daffodils kill everything else. Maybe Leleupi? Also one of the tanks will have to have a single tret... I love them. I also want buescheri very badly. 
In my 75 gallon most of the time it doesn't seem like there are any fish in there. They are all small though. 
I'd love it if you guys could help me with stocking. I want the Multi's to continue to breed. My Julis are raising a batch.. I'm up for a single specimen of Alto in the big tank too. I'm not keen on the cats as I would like fry. 
Here is my thinking
6 Leleupi 
6 Caudopunctatus 
6 buescheri 
6 paracyps???
Maybe 1 Tret or a single Sumbu?

Whichever doesn't get the single here I could do in the other tank. I may add another species in the 75 gallon anyway to get some action.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

And I do have another fully ready to go 75 gallon in storage.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My leleupi killed both shellies and caudopunctatus. They fit the bill for color though.

I had a single tret that hid except for feeding time...did not add much to the tank.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> My leleupi killed both shellies and caudopunctatus. They fit the bill for color though.
> 
> I had a single tret that hid except for feeding time...did not add much to the tank.


Can you suggest a replacement for the Leleupi? I want to give the trets another try. I had two in my 75 and they literally disappeared. They were the biggest toughest fish in the tank and they are gorgeous. 
I really want alot of action. How about caudopunctatus, occelatus, and ????? Not really interested in calvus, comps, or Julis since I have them in the 75 gallon. I can "try" some possibilities out and I have another empty 75 gallon that I could set up short term unail I could rehome someone. 
I also want to add something to the 75 gallon with the Calvus, Comps, Julis, and Multis.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I originally suggested a group of trets, but then I remembered that they tend to kill everyone in the tank when they spawn. If you love the trets and leleupi and are willing to take a risk get six of each.

The 75G sounds full unless you want to consider cyps.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> I originally suggested a group of trets, but then I remembered that they tend to kill everyone in the tank when they spawn. If you love the trets and leleupi and are willing to take a risk get six of each.
> 
> The 75G sounds full unless you want to consider cyps.


I know what I like as far as looks, but my 75 gallon is like a wet rock show tank. Theres quite a few fish but there is no action. 
I want a setup with Occellatus or Caudopunctatus no matter what. I know the Caudopunctatus are active so that is tempting. You should see the setup I got. It was a reef tank for 10 months so I've got an incredible system with HOB skimmers, circulation pumps, 2 Rena XPL, an AC70, and temp controller titanium heater... 
I was even thinking of some juvenile Frontosa. Its going to be heavily planted with a.substantial amount of rock work. I'd really love to hide some Occelatus in some Needle leaf java ferns among some rockwork. I'm even considering a couple frontosa, a single Tretocephalus, a single leleupi, a single Brishardi, maybe 6 Caudopunctatus and 6 Occellatus. Might that work? I would rehome the Frontosa at 7" or so...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Having both calvus and caudopunctatus, I'm going to tell you that the calvus are just as active as the caudopunctatus. Maybe if you choose one altolamp species or the other and increase the numbers? Go for a colony of altolamps rather than a pair of one and a single of the other?

The leleupi will kill the caudos and the shellies.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Having both calvus and caudopunctatus, I'm going to tell you that the calvus are just as active as the caudopunctatus. Maybe if you choose one altolamp species or the other and increase the numbers? Go for a colony of altolamps rather than a pair of one and a single of the other?
> 
> The leleupi will kill the caudos and the shellies.


How many Calvus could I do? Are you meaning in the 75 gallon or the new 125? I love the Sumbu dwarf, but can't find those. What do you consider the most striking Calvus or Compressiseps? I'm thinking of starting with maybe 6 Ocellatus and making some areas for them surrounded by Needle leaf java fern and stones to give them a better chance of defending it. I only wanted the Caudopunctatus because I had heard that they are very active. My Calvus always hide and I have no idea who they are hiding from. Either them or the Julis killed my two tretocephalus which I loved. 
With some creative scape what would you suggest? I'm not totally turned off to the idea of some juvenile Frontosa. Should I decide to keep them I could rehome the occelatus in my spare 75 gallon and have another tank in my office in a couple years. 
Given the filtration and and water change system I am considering the over stocking idea as well.
Maybe
4 Black Calvus 
5 Tretocephalus 
6 Caudopunctatus 
6 Occellatus 
I'd consider Cylindricus, sexfasciatus, Helianthus, 2 Frontosa, or even some.brichardi in the over stocking scenario. 
I know I'm leaving out the Julis, but I've got the transcriptus in the 75 gallon. I've got a large amount of stone and driftwood so the will be a tremendous amount of hiding spaces. 
I'm sure there are no guarantees, but the Tangs are so much more interesting to me then the Malawi cichlids.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I was suggesting your dissatisfaction with the 75G might not be because of the natural fish behavior and you might try switching out the comp for more calvus.

The caudopunctatus ARE active...but so are the calvus if they are happy in the tank.

IDK what to suggest for the 72" tank...I had 24 cyps, 6 calvus,6 leleupi, 6 brevis and 6 julidochromis plus one tret. Leleupi killed brevis and tret hid all the time.

I'd skip the fronts with shellies and unless I wanted a big group as focus for the tank. I'd skip sexfasciatus if you stock trets. I'd expect cylindricus to act like leleupi. fmueller has had brichardi (helianthus are same family) work with fronts in an 8 foot tank, but many report they kill everyone in the tank when they spawn.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Aaawwww.... that makes sense... I remember reading somewhere that they do a little better in larger groups. The Gold Head Muzi is by far the largest. Maybe I'll do like 4 more inkfin in that tank bringing it to 6 and get another 3 Gold Head and add all 4 to the 125?? I really appreciate the advice. Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

People have success with frontosa and comps. Maybe a group of fronts and a colony of comps for the 72" tank?


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

After watching some videos it's pretty clear the Inkfin and Gold Head are not happy in there. They hide constantly and are very skittish. How big of a group would you suggest in the 75 gallon and how large in the 125?
I'm going to try 
4-5 tretocephalus 
?? Gold Head compressiseps 
7-8 Caudopunctatus 
3 Eretmodus cyanosticus


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> People have success with frontosa and comps. Maybe a group of fronts and a colony of comps for the 72" tank?


That really would make for an impressive display as well, but at full size the Fronts are so big... I feel like it would look funny with even 4 or 5 fish that large in this tank. When I think of a Frontosa tank I think 8 feet. I'm going to have to check out some pictures


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Picked up 180 lbs of Obsidian rocks today. The big one is probably 2 feet tall and maybe 9 inches wide. I got a second is a little smaller. I think it's really going to look striking with the two large driftwood pics covered in Java ferns
I'm definitely going to need some egg crate underneath these. The one in the pic has got to be 70+ lbs. I actually strained my wrist picking it up and picking up big weights is something I do very regularly 
These stones are very dense


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

We start moving stuff to the garage on the 1st and we close on the 4th. Two of the three filters will already be cycled so once the water clears I'll order fish.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

I would really like to have the Caudopunctatus raise some fry in here... would adding 5-6 Synodontis Petricola make that more difficult? I'm not expecting any fry from the Trets, Gobys, or Comps... although it would be great if I did get some Gold Head fry...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My caudo's do spawn continuously, but if you don't remove the fry the other adults will eat them once they start moving around. Petricola (really lucipinnis with rare exceptions) will eat fry...but leaving them doesn't improve a 0% chance.

Note they pair (they do not colonize) but I have had 2 pair going at once.

Synodontis may not be a good mix with shellies anyway since they comb the bottom and will not respect the shellies shell bed...you may see less natural shellie behavior with cats.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> My caudo's do spawn continuously, but if you don't remove the fry the other adults will eat them once they start moving around. Petricola (really lucipinnis with rare exceptions) will eat fry...but leaving them doesn't improve a 0% chance.
> 
> Note they pair (they do not colonize) but I have had 2 pair going at once.
> 
> Synodontis may not be a good mix with shellies anyway since they comb the bottom and will not respect the shellies shell bed...you may see less natural shellie behavior with cats.


Maybe I'll skip the cats. I'm planning on keeping the 11.4 setup as a tank for Multi fry. Would there be any issue with adding any caudopunctatus fry in there if I can catch them?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would imagine whichever was larger would eat the other. You will find the caudo fry disappear right after they become visible to the naked eye. I have heard of people having success siphoning them out of the parental tank, but nothing on combining with other Tang fry.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Moved in yesterday and got to work trying to keep the fish alive. As of now I haven't lost a single one. This is then 75 gallon. Added more rocks and more shells. I'm hoping for a Multi overload. I really enjoy those guys... hilarious. 
Also got the 125 setup. Rinsed all the coral and sand, scrubbed everything than had to fix some filters and found that one of the circulation pumps is toast. I'll havery to buy another. The cat took.off.after.opening the door and while i.was chasing him the python came out of the tank and flooded the house... yes the new house.... the stones were a challenge. It took both my wofe.and I to.lower them and I put light diffuser plate under those areas. I've got a good.amount of NLJF coming so that should finish up the scape. Fish are in the very near future.
Do Caudopunctatus HAVE to have shells?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

No they do not, mine never seemed to use shells so I removed them and went with rocks to form cave areas.

Sorry about the water mishap. Were you able to recover your cat?


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Deeda said:


> No they do not, mine never seemed to use shells so I removed them and went with rocks to form cave areas.
> 
> Sorry about the water mishap. Were you able to recover your cat?


Good to know! I really didn't want shells in this tank since they are covering the bottom of the 75 gallon and I'd like it to look a little different. 
Yes I got the little booger. He played hide and seek with me for a while, but he was just having fun exploring. Man that would've been a catastrophe if not. He's a little too smart for his own good. He knows to pull down on the door handles when he wants to go out. I found him on top of the cabinets and wine rack last night... he's having a ball. He has also noticed the improved dynamic in the 75 gallon. Normally fish stay hidden until they are settled. Everyone is out having little skirmishes already.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

As you can see I broke one of the canopy doors during the move. I think I'm going to get two new doors made so they match. I wasn't happy about that one, but if that the worst that happens I'm grateful. 
Also I've got the 2 Rena filters running and the AC70 on the 125 and I used some sand from one of the other tanks. I know there is a mom and pops place near me where the guy breeds frontosa so I'm going to.stop by there and see what he has.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My caudos dig a burrow between rocks in the substrate, or if I have any cigar-shaped caves in the tank, the caudo's will use those.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful tanks - can't wait to see what they look like with fish!


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Ruthiebaby88 said:


> Beautiful tanks - can't wait to see what they look like with fish!


Thank you. The 75 gallon has fish, but they are still small skittish but they are becoming more bold. I have to sit there for a while before they get back to what they are doing. 
I'm going to go by a local place today and see what he's got


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Got some fish! The guy that owns the local store mainly does cichlids so he had a decent stock of tanganyikans. The first was one I had never heard of, but I liked the fish, the puctures, and they seem to be compatible in the community I wanted to do. I got 4 Triglachromis Ostigma. He also had two full grown caudopunctatus that seemed to be a pair so I got them. I asked him to order 4 more. And I got 2 decent size Gold Head compressiseps. Really good looking fish and all of the fish looked very healthy and active. I still may try to get some Trets. I cut the lights to let them acclimate so I'll see who is out.amd about tomorrow.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

A shot of one of my Multi families. Everyone seems to be getting along pretty well. The Multis are very defensive of their territory and it's hilarious... they stare the fish down and then dart at them quickly and then retreat


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The Dude315 said:


> The first was one I had never heard of, but I liked the fish, the puctures, and they seem to be compatible in the community I wanted to do.


Do you mean pulchers and not puctures? Post a pic of the fish if you can.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Deeda said:


> The Dude315 said:
> 
> 
> > The first was one I had never heard of, but I liked the fish, the puctures, and they seem to be compatible in the community I wanted to do.
> ...


This is the fish. Mine are still hiding. I'm going back tomorrow to get a single Brichardi. I'm really temped to add two juvenile Frontosa. We will see what happens


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know what that fish is, interesting color though. Definitely double check what they are selling it as.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Deeda said:


> I don't know what that fish is, interesting color though. Definitely double check what they are selling it as.


The colors aren't that striking, but they have a real nice luminous look. Im going to do at least 3 or 4 more Caudo's. They are already out and about and they seem to be encouraging the other fish to come out. I am losing the urge to stock the Trets. These fish are expensive and I don't think the risk is worth it. I am considering some Frontosa again. The local guy said that he would buy them from me when they get larger or happily exchange them for smaller juveniles. Sounds like a win win to me. 
Total stock list is looking like this I think
6 Caudopunctatus
4 Triglachromis Ostigma
2 Gold Head Compressiceps
1 N. Brichardi
3 Frontosa
As much as I like the Syno cats, I would really like Caudo fry. The Triglachromis Ostigma may require a little different setup than I have so I don't expect much luck with them. Im not going to chance it with the Brichardi, but I think 1 single fish would be fine and add a little more variety. Im pretty excited. Im going to pick up the Brichardi today


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Remember all the other fish (including the caudopunctatus parents themselves) are going to eat the fry...don't blame the Synodontis.

However with a muddy bottom fish like the Trigs, you probably don't want Synodontis in the tank.

The pic in your thread, by the way, is from the CF profile for Trigs.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Remember all the other fish (including the caudopunctatus parents themselves) are going to eat the fry...don't blame the Synodontis.
> 
> However with a muddy bottom fish like the Trigs, you probably don't want Synodontis in the tank.
> 
> The pic in your thread, by the way, is from the CF profile for Trigs.


That was by far the best pic I could find. Im hoping mine turn out as beautiful. I'll get some actual pics of my fish up tomorrow. They are becoming a little more bold. Do Caudopunctatus not protect their fry? One of the Caudo's has already gone to war with a Comp over one of the cave areas. It looks to be doing some digging now. They seem to be pretty friendly so maybe I'll get lucky


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They do up to a certain age, and then they give up. Maybe because the fish are all over the tank. Maybe because they are ready to spawn again.

I thought you were trying to post a pic of the puctures Deeda asked about.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> They do up to a certain age, and then they give up. Maybe because the fish are all over the tank. Maybe because they are ready to spawn again.
> 
> I thought you were trying to post a pic of the puctures Deeda asked about.


Is Punctures a fish? In my prior post I meant to type "pictures" and it came out "punctures" and by the time I caught it I couldn't edit it. Too funny


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The Dude315 said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you were trying to post a pic of the puctures Deeda asked about.
> ...


 :lol: Thanks for that clarification, it never dawned on me that you meant pictures. :roll:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I was thinking pulcher too Deeda. And wanted confirmation because of the aggression of the pulchers (like brichardi).

Well now we know what a Trig looks like!


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

I got the rest of the rock work in and the needle leaf java fern arrived. I'm done with the scape.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

I've got some purigen bags that I'm going to load into one of the canisters probably tomorrow. We are going furniture shopping today so the tank is done for the day


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

So the Caudopunctatus that seemed to be a pair at the store have taken on a new behavior. One of them got into a knock down drag out brawl with a Compressiseps over a cave and won. Now that fish is staying very near the cave and putting on its stress look (the brown stripes which look amazing). The other Caudopunctatus is out and about, but stays within 6-8 inches of the other. Occasionally the one near the cave will flare at the other and then they will flare at each other for a few minutes before returning to their respective positions. They don't actually bite each other or touch each other and it's just random times that the other fish will come out to entice the other. When I try to get close enough to photo the stress coloration it goes away quickly (the coloration ). Is this prespawning behavior? Am I better of just sticking with these two or can I add another 4 as I had planned. It may be a week or so before I can acquire the new fish. Also thinking about a single Brichardi... thoughts? The Trigs are still somewhat skittish and after adding all the stones and plants today I don't think I'll see them for a few hours. I've got some blood worms to entice them. I'm hoping to get them used to seeing people so they will stop darting away when people approach. It's not much of a display if the fish all disappear anytime people come to look at them


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

For the time being I have one more stocking question. I need something that will stay out a little more with really bright coloring. I was thinking cyps or paracyps. I've decided to give them a try. I figure I've got 3 filters, I do weekly water changes and I even hooked up a UV sterilizer just in case so why not try them. What would you guys suggest? I prefer smaller fish, but as long as I could do 8 or more and they will be able to comfortably live out there lives in my 125 than I will be happy. Please share your opinions.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I did 20 cyps in my 125G. They like to be in big groups. The males have nice color but IDK if you would say really bright.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

The water is still a little cloudy. I'm going to run some purigen in one of the filters tomorrow I think. I snapped some pics of the Trigs, but they are phone pics aND due to the cloudiness off the water the purples aren't showing as well.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

It's been a couple days and the Caudopunctatus are still in the cave. The Trigs are rearranging the sand in the center and toward the rock cluster that the Caudopunctatus are occupying. They are digging pits all the way to the window screen at the bottom. I made sure to place the large stones on the windowscreen so I'm not too worried about them getting hurt, but they are trying to create little coves under the large rock... it's not totally flat at the bottom so there are areas between the window screen and the bottom of the rock. They inadvertently have nearly sealed off the one entry to the cave that the Caudopunctatus are occupying. I haven't seen either out more than once in the last couple of days and that was to warn thr Trigs when they got too close. I've been feeding NLS cichlid pellets, Omega flakes, and frozen blood worms and neither the Caudopunctatus nor the Compressiseps seem interested... I haven't seen the Compressiseps in at least 3 days.... nothing... I wouldn't be as concerned if the Trigs weren't so social... they are out together all the time and most times dart to the front when I come close. They are really cool fish. They sure seem to be happy in a group now.
Does it seem normal that the Compressiseps are still so shy?? Is it normal for the Caudopunctatus to be so reclusive if they are in fact raising fry? I can't see in there due to the caves and the obvious cloudiness of the water.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

I put in two packs of Purigen and one pack of the API version a few minutes ago. I'm curious to see how quickly the water clears up. It hasn't made much progress in the last couple days


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Tank has cleared up quite a bit, but still not clear. I went by the LFS hoping to maybe order some cyps or paracyps. He said most of the time they are plain and silver and the pics you see on the Web are people that wait around the tank and take hundreds of pictures hoping to catch the fish when they are ready to display and are in an area that best captures their colors.. he wasnt too keen on them, but said he could get them. He said they rarely sold since they rarely look like anything other than a plain silver fish. 
I once again was captivated by the Brichardi tank and decided to pick out a beauty and take him home. He settled quickly and I really like him. I'm hoping to add a few more Comps and I'm going to catch the one out of my 75 gallon and add him as well. I'm hoping he just dives into a shell as I'm not willing to take the tank apart to catch him.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

One of my goals in adding more fish was to get the Comps out and after adding the Brichardi the Comps were out within minutes. More than likely the Brichardi was.exoring their rock area, but either way I saw them more in the first 5 minutes after adding the Brichardi than I have in the last 3 days or more. They look good. They sure seem to look like they are getting some food...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They can be delicate to ship, and he may have trouble keeping them alive. I've seen them in wholesale breeder tanks, they are not plain silver fish once mature. Most Tangs have subtle colors, cyp males have more than most and do show their best when spawning...as with all Rift Lake cichlids I've seen or kept.

I'd compare cyp colors to acei if you are familiar with mbuna.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Cyps and paracyps aren't capable of turning on and off their colours. The only ones that are silver are female cyps.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

He said he will have some fish I will be interested in at the end of the week. Hopefully some caudopunctatus and maybe cyprichromis leptosoma.. I went to another place today that has a tremendous cichlid selection. I very nearly bought a few Leleupi, but remembered DJ's advice. Man they are pretty and interesting looking. They had a single Gold Head, but he was very small and his stomach was sunken in. Other than that just some Brichardi scattered about the tanks at different sizes and Julidochromis marlieri... they did have some multipunctatus which were tempting... but that will be the last addition if I do add them later


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Still haven't seen any fry from the caudopunctatus, but they are certainly acting as though there are fry and that area is very difficult for me to see. If there isn't fry yet there will be. Went back to the LFS today and saw that there was one more gold head Comp so I got it. I also noted a single juvenile Frontosa that was being chased relentlessly in the Brichardi tank. I know they are social and grow large, but it was just too cool. I got it too. I also chased the Gold Head Comp from the 75 gallon into a shell and easily moved him into the 125 as well. The dynamic has worked. The Caudopunctatus is actively patrolling the whole cave area and its very entertaining. Before he just guarded the entrance and wasn't very active. Also the Comps are out and about establishing a pecking order. I hadn't seen much of the original two since I added them, but they have gotten pretty plump. They look great. they seem to be very comfortable together. The new Comps are staying out in the open in the center of the tank and the Trigs are very unhappy with this, but they are learning quickly about nipping at the comps. There is already a ton more activity in the tank and Im really enjoying it. Im not sure if Im going to add anymore Frontosa though.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice! I'm just catching up on this thread and didn't read everything. LOL, yes, those rocks are heavy and dense. I tried them before and those were my exact thoughts too.

How's the cloudiness coming along? I use Purigen too, works great. I didn't catch what filters you are using? You may want to add some pillow floss and cotton badding (hobby lobby).

Regarding Cyps: get all male speklebacks and get them from a Florida farm.

Looking good!


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Razzo said:


> Very nice! I'm just catching up on this thread and didn't read everything. LOL, yes, those rocks are heavy and dense. I tried them before and those were my exact thoughts too.
> 
> How's the cloudiness coming along? I use Purigen too, works great. I didn't catch what filters you are using? You may want to add some pillow floss and cotton badding (hobby lobby).
> 
> ...


Will they show their colors with no females? Having all of the fish show color sure would soften the hit on the price of them! I'm using 2 XPL filters and an AC70. The water is crystal clear now. It took about 3 days after adding the purigen. Now the biggest issue is some scratches in the upper glass that are visible for the few hours I have the Ray 2 fixture on thr front portion to make sure the plants get enough light.
I think I'm going to redo the filters. The AC70 is more to break the water surface and to dissipate the food. I think I'll pack one of the XPL filters with media and maybe some floss as you suggestedand the other will be strictly bio and purigen. That way I'm not having to clean all 3 filters all the time. 
Im considering a few things. I'd like to have fry to trade to the local guy. If the Caudopunctatus don't seem likely then I'm considering synodontis lucipinnis and using an egg trap. Or I may do the cyps. I think adding 6 Synodontis and 10 or more cyps may be a little too much.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

My new little Frontosa. I rescued him from a tank full of Brichardi. I will likely get him a couple friends and hope for a trio. I am hoping for an 8 foot tank by middle of 2017.


----------



## Marley15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Cyps are awesome, personally I would not have a Tang community tank w/o them. I used to think blah I'll just sacrifice the look of my tanks for the happiness of the male cyps by having females. Well those females sure have grown on me, they have there own timid personalities that are just awesome. Male cyps are gorgeous, some more so than others. Jumbo Specklebacks or Kitumbas are my preference.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Marley15 said:


> Cyps are awesome, personally I would not have a Tang community tank w/o them. I used to think blah I'll just sacrifice the look of my tanks for the happiness of the male cyps by having females. Well those females sure have grown on me, they have there own timid personalities that are just awesome. Male cyps are gorgeous, some more so than others. Jumbo Specklebacks or Kitumbas are my preference.


I'm consideringthem for the final stocking. I have it narrowed down to 3 options I think, but that will be the end for a.good while in this tank as this last addition will probably put me at max stocking once the fish mature a little.
Either
10 Cyps
2 more Frontosa 
Or 5- 6 Synodontis lucipinnis 
I haven't seen anything resembling fry or eggs from the Caudopunctatus and I'm considering moving them to my 75 gallon.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

I finished staining the new cabinet doors a couple days ago and mounted them today. I'm pretty impressed! I matched the stain color extremely well.


----------



## SLombardi (Sep 1, 2015)

Very nice! 
Loving the left scape a lot

I'd vote for some jumbo cyps


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

I leave just the actinic bulbs on a few hours before bed. Hopefully going to pick up two more juvenile Frontosa and work towards a trio. Eventually I'll move them into a 265 gallon 8 foot tank.


----------

